# Red Blast Apex Launcher Theme



## shaiknbaik (Aug 27, 2011)

*Red Blast Apex Theme!*



















*Downloads:*
Red Blast Apex Theme-Download
Red Blast Apex Theme Donate-Download

*Please Note:*
-The screen shot above is also of my Red Blast CM9 theme which can be found here
-This theme is only for Apex launcher
-This theme has no app to open you must apply it in the theme settings see instructions for help.​
*[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Instructions:[/background]*​
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]-Go to apex launcher settings[/background]​
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]-Press on theme settings[/background]​
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]-Select Red Blast Apex[/background]​
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]-Finally press Apply and enjoy![/background]​


----------



## user_99 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice done! How about a green one for Apex? I would donate


----------

